# Give us some ideas... Holland to Morocco!



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Hello all,

We're leaving the sunny Isle of Man in 10 days. We're spending a month in the UK and travelling from Harwich to Holland at the end of July.

We don't need to be in Spain for our trip to Morocco until 1st October so have 2 months to explore.

We're rather keep to northern Europe where it is a little cooler and then we will do southern Europe through the winter.

So.... we thought we'd have a week in Holland and then .... we're not sure...

Please would you give us some suggestions? We don't mind where we go or what we see - but we aren't sure if there is enough time to go further east and see Denmark and beyond (which I think we'd like to do) or whether we should go west and do northern france and spain.

So any suggested routes would be appreciated.

Thank you..

Jackie and Bill


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I can reccommend Bovensluis near Wilhelmstadt and old fortified town in the North,beautiful old town.
http://www.bovensluis.nl/en/index.html


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Bumpage?


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

And thanks Bigfoot - I've bookmarked that one for our time in Holland.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

The problem you've got is that you're moving into the holiday season. That means that campsites get expensive so it is better to stay on aires if you can. I can't help you much on Holland but there are some fantastic aires in Northern Germany - in fact all over Germany. I am in Silkeborg in Jutland right now but Denmark is a little limited in terms of aires but they are there. We are just about to go on a short trip to the very northern tip of Jutland so if you're still around watch this space. Forgive me if you're very wealthy and money is not a consideration, then obviously this advice is irrelevant.

Ian


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Thinking about it some more, you could do the trip most of which we've just done in reverse. Denmark or Northern Germany-Hamburg-Zurich-Italian Lakes-Italian Riviera-South of France-Spain. Not one toll to pay until you get to Italy and some wonderful places to stay on the way.

Ian


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Thank you _so_ much. I was beginning to think I'd broken some unwritten MHF rule and no-one was speaking. :/

Just for the record - money is very much an issue - we're on a tight budget after we set off - and we both appreciate your advice.

Would love to meet up in Jutland. All I have to do is find it. My geography is the worst in the world (probably not the best skill for this trip), I still say we're going across to England, turning left, then right, straight down and then up and to the right a bit. (Heysham, Scotland, London and Essex)

Bill has no idea what he is in for.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Identify Hamburg then look north up to Flensborg (Danish Border). Jutland is the bit of Denmark that's attached to Germany. Half way up is Silkeborg.

Ian


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Perhaps JackieO you would like to read my denmark blog, click Blog below. Ianhibs which Silkeborg campsite?

BTW all sites mentioned in the blog are in the campsite db


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Aaaah I'd better explain. 12 days ago we were by the shores of Lake Orta in Italy when we received an urgent message from my sister-in-law in Silkeborg to say that her husband was very ill with cancer. So we had to rush up here at high speed and are staying in their drive in Silkeborg. I'm taking him in to the hospital in Aarhus a couple of times a week for treatment and my wife is helping her sister with the housekeeping etc. I'm afraid the prognosis is not encouraging and we plan to be here at least another month to get them through this stage of treatment and until other members of the family are able to help out. Not exactly the right atmosphere to enjoy the forthcoming MidSummer night celebrations but what can you do - just your best, I guess.

Ian


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Jackie and Bill,

I have loads of Dutch sites but not translated into English.
Have a look at the following http://users.pandora.be/leo.huybrechts/camp1.htm
It is in Dutch and English.
I'll have another look and if I can find anymore in English, I'll let you know.

Kind regards

Maddie


----------

